# Rotala rotundifolia



## Dave Spencer (7 Jul 2007)

Excellent pics, Graeme. The light and depth of field on the final picture is superb.

Here is my Rotala rotundifolia in my 120l taken before the tank was stripped down. The pictures were taken with a Nikon D40 on a tripod. The white balance was  on auto and I just used exposure compensation to underexpose it a little. All I need to do now is start learning some Photo Shop techniques....and buy Photo Shop.










Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (7 Jul 2007)

Absolutely beautiful   I especially like the second pic.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jul 2007)

Yes nice pictures.

Some croping to both would give them greater impact. 

The first picture i would proberbly crop in half almost, cut the dark area out to keep it bright and clean.

The second picture, i would crop the right hand third/quater to avoid distraction from the point of focus.

Lovely colors.
Well done mate.


----------

